# V6 B5 Chip



## Bkmike (Apr 14, 2010)

I'm thinking of chipping my 2.8 30v. I have read that the UPsolute chip adds about 18HP and almost same amount of torque.
Can anyone confirm or give any suggestions before i go with this company ? :beer:


----------



## O_o (Nov 12, 2009)

Chips don't do squat for NA engines.


----------



## big k (Nov 21, 2001)

O_o said:


> Chips don't do squat for NA engines.


^This man lies, I have an edge evolution programer on an F-150 with intake, there is a considerable difference. I have never chipped a Volkswagen but if it claims that much of a gain and it's not too expensive then go for it. At the very least it might improve mpg's. My dad also has one on his lexus sc430 there is a difference there as well.


----------



## Bkmike (Apr 14, 2010)

Thanks for the info. I hope he is lying because I really do want to get some more power out of my v6. I been checking up recently on the sc forum and the gains for the g2 dont look like they should :banghead:


----------



## O_o (Nov 12, 2009)

big k said:


> ^This man lies, I have an edge evolution programer on an F-150 with intake, there is a considerable difference. I have never chipped a Volkswagen but if it claims that much of a gain and it's not too expensive then go for it. At the very least it might improve mpg's. My dad also has one on his lexus sc430 there is a difference there as well.


Show us numbers, or you're full of sh!t.

It's funny, I couldn't find a single dyno sheet on Edge's website. Sorry, but the only considerable difference is in the weight of your wallet. Please don't encourage others to stupidly waste their money too.

Perhaps I can I interest you in one of these?



Bkmike said:


> I been checking up recently on the sc forum and the gains for the g2 dont look like they should.


If you're underwhelmed by the G2, I guarantee you'll be disappointed with a chip "tune". If you're turbocharged, you can play with the boost and adjust the rest accordingly. There's sweet Fanny Adams to do on a normally aspirated engine.

Maximizing efficiency and specific work output are completely compatible goals, so the usual claim that the factory tune is optimized for fuel efficiency is complete and utter BS. It's called marketing, and it doesn't have to stand up to scientific scrutiny. So upsolute, or whoever, can legitimately run a vehicle on a dyno 100 times before and 100 times after the "tune", and compare the worst before to the best after, _even if there is no difference between the two averages_. So why wouldn't they? Edge is using another marketing trick, where they themselves do not make a single verifiable claim, but give third party testimonials, for which they are not legally responsible. Of course, they don't show you all the people who say it sucks, and is a complete ripoff. But why would they?


----------



## jetdavdub (Mar 13, 2006)

I can't say on that yet .... but on my vr6, forget ford, chip helped but with other mods such as a cam, cai, etc

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## big k (Nov 21, 2001)

O_o said:


> Show us numbers, or you're full of sh!t.


 Never had it dynoed. put the programmer in a 100% stock truck set it to extreme and it was a notice you could feel and Im not talking like adding a CAI to a civic. the programmer changes shift points as well. I added a volant CAI and that made it sound mean as hell didn't notice a big difference. 

Just a simple question if the edge evolution programmer does nothing for a naturally aspirated F-150 why do they continue to sell and you never hear any complaints about them? 

but this is about volkswagens so I'll shut up.


----------



## O_o (Nov 12, 2009)

big k said:


> Never had it dynoed. put the programmer in a 100% stock truck set it to extreme and it was a notice you could feel and Im not talking like adding a CAI to a civic.


 Sorry. No butt-dynos allowed. Real, verifiable, and repeatable numbers, or GTFO. 

Internal combustion engineology 101: power comes from blowing sh!t up in compressed air. To make more power, you basically need to blow up more sh!t (you can change the CR too, but that requires new pistons and/or cams). You can increase fuel flow by reprogramming the ECU, but it's completely pointless unless there is enough air. *Please explain how the air flow can be increased in a naturally aspirated engine without a single physical modification.* Volkswagen, Ford, Toyota or a freaking Lasalle. I don't care. It's impossible. 

As a general rule, always beware of claims that use the term "up to". 0 horsepower gain is well within the range of "up to" a 20 HP increase. So too is a 10 horsepower loss. 



big k said:


> Just a simple question if the edge evolution programmer does nothing for a naturally aspirated F-150 why do they continue to sell [...]?


 Just because something sells doesn't mean it works. Did you click the link I provided above? _Thousands_ of people spent money on that twaddle. Even worse, they've convinced themselves it works. Why? Because when you pay a lot of money for something, it's hard to accept that you've been fleeced. It's called "choice-supportive bias". It's why people still buy radar scramblers, fuel line magnets, vapor bleed and/or injection doohickeys, fuel and oil additives, gyroscopic wheel covers, intake turbulators, and those sacrificial anode rust inhibitors. It's why people buy penis enlarging pills, miracle weight loss products, and all kinds of either nerdy- or hippy-dippy-sounding miracle cure-alls. Bunkum, bunkum, bunkum, and more bunkum, all topped with a healthy portion of bovine feces. Now you can fill your tires with nitrogen! ROFL! There's a sucker born every minute, and I'm sorry to say, but you're one of them. Can I interest you in a Q-ray bracelet? 



big k said:


> [...] and you never hear any complaints about them?


 You didn't look though, did you? _Of course_ you won't find any complaints on the website they maintain themselves. Or fanboy sites. Do you see many people on Vortex complaining about how sh!tty their Volkswagen is? Of course not. There are plenty of people out there though who hate VWs and will never buy another as long as they live.


----------



## jetdavdub (Mar 13, 2006)

whats their website? I'm sure I can Google it. 



Bkmike said:


> I'm thinking of chipping my 2.8 30v. I have read that the UPsolute chip adds about 18HP and almost same amount of torque.
> Can anyone confirm or give any suggestions before i go with this company ? :beer:


----------



## jetdavdub (Mar 13, 2006)

also i believe you can do that with diesels with no mechanical modification? but that is different because of torque....


----------



## O_o (Nov 12, 2009)

jetdavdub said:


> also i believe you can do that with diesels with no mechanical modification? but that is different because of torque....


 Of course, because they're all *TURBO* diesels now...


----------



## jetdavdub (Mar 13, 2006)

Sounded like a stoner moment sorry

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## O_o (Nov 12, 2009)

jetdavdub said:


> Sounded like a stoner moment sorry


 Hey, it's 4:20 _somewhere_...


----------



## jetdavdub (Mar 13, 2006)

Lmao 5 o'clock soon thereafter 

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bkmike (Apr 14, 2010)

jetdavdub said:


> whats their website? I'm sure I can Google it.


The website is Upsolute.com. This is the direct link though http://www.upsolute.com/index.php?option=com_upsolute&task=car&id=31&id_marke=2&id_model=10


----------



## sillysod (Mar 26, 2007)

Bkmike said:


> The website is Upsolute.com. This is the direct link though http://www.upsolute.com/index.php?option=com_upsolute&task=car&id=31&id_marke=2&id_model=10


Shoulda bought a 1.8T if you wanted power (I have both).

The V6 is a great super reliable motor and if you keep on top of the basic things (PVC system etc) they last a long long time. 100% NOT WORTH putting any money into trying to make it fast -- they are not powerful motors.

I tried chips on N/A cars and it makes the throttle response a little better but that's about it. Although if the planets all align just right the chip might squeeze another 18 hp out of it it will work out to like 11hp at the wheels.... toss your spare tire out and it will probably have the same performance effect.


----------



## dyn0mite (Jul 13, 2010)

2 things need to make more power, more fuel & more air do one without the other, aint gonna happen, back in the day you used to put headers and proper exhaust on an engine to give it a little more, but thats mainly do to the fact old exhaust systems were as restrictive as all hell... 
you cant get something for nothing


----------

